
Ask HN: Did you ever consider dropping out? - amjaeger
Did anyone consider dropping out after finishing their most important classes? I am a junior studying engineering. I&#x27;m at a point were I have 11 credits left to graduate, but I only really need 3 of them. I will probably stay in school, but I&#x27;m curious if anyone has relevant experiences. 
Thanks
======
textread
Also consider this in your decision making: Not having a BS makes it harder to
get some visas. You never know when you may feel like changing countries.

~~~
Pyrodogg
Will vouch for this. Sure, you can make your way in tech based on your skills
without a degree but there will be limits you face if you really want to be
adventurous.

I'm currently enjoying an opportunity that involved foreign relocation which
was really only possible because of the degree. Literally, I had to fly the
original diploma certificate out here with me and present it to immigration
officials.

I felt my degree was worth it when it enabled me to get this job about 7 years
ago. I feel it's worth has only increased since taking this particular
position last spring.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
You'd have to be crazy to leave at this point. You're only young once. Enjoy
your senior year, smooch some ladies and / or dudes, read some books, join a
club. You have a lifetime of toil ahead of you.

~~~
fratlas
"lifetime of toil ahead of you" does not make me feel better about the now
(semi-joking).

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Unless you're independently wealthy you're going to have that regardless, and
software is pretty high up on the easy end of the scale.

~~~
fratlas
Not necessarily - some people find it worth it to take 20-40% of their work
hours off (unpaid or not), I would define that as not "toiling". You can live
on 60-80% of a 100k+ salary _very_ comfortably.

------
partisan
I was in the same spot. I got a job doing consulting and let my degree lapse
for a semester or more for a single history paper. The professor accepted my
paper and I was able to graduate, but I regret having done it. I was offered a
teaching position on the assumption I had graduated. It was embarrassing to
explain that I hadn't graduated over something as small as that.

One other thing to consider: Are you a finisher in general? Do you complete
the things you say you will? Is dropping out another example of a sequence of
things you didn't complete? Don't let it be that latest evidence that you
don't finish things.

------
0xCMP
I do all the time. I work a nice place, doing nice brand new development, with
mostly friends from college.

I have had to try to finish school now for a year and half while working full
time at this place. It can be hell sometimes. I've wanted to drop out a lot.

But if you think about it there is no reason for me to truly drop out. They're
ok with me taking those courses and finishing (since I do what I need to do
for them).

In your case, Finish the degree so you have it. The only con that ___MIGHT___
happen (emp. the unlikelihood) is that jobs and opportunities you could have
gotten by dropping out will go to someone else. Reality is that those things
only come in to your life via social connections which almost always come from
knowing someone in college (as in my life, as in the lives of many a famous
start up founder, etc.). Realize you should be using college to build those
friendships and connections while you finish those courses.

As someone who works full-time while going to school, I'm painfully aware of
what I'm missing out when I don't have the option of staying around and
talking to someone for a bit and catching up.

------
nowarninglabel
My sister considered dropping out at almost the exact same point you are at.
She stuck it through and was really happy that she did. You may not end up in
engineering forever, but you'll likely want a college degree for whatever you
want to accomplish, since you are this far along, finish up getting it and
then think about if you want to put it to use or try something else in life.

------
tkjef
I dropped out, then took whatever classes interested me from a variety of
different community colleges & online schools.

This felt and feels like I am doing it my way, and I am happy for that.

I also have almost no student debt, and work solid jobs at tech companies.
However, I have also had lots of side projects keeping me busy and allowing me
to show my skills.

If you don't have side projects, skills or a solid resume to make up for the
lack of the degree, then I'd say don't quit on the degree.

------
jamesmishra
I dropped out of my senior year of college. Currently a software engineer at a
nice company.

I've only been away from school for about a 1.3 years, so it's too early to
see if I'll regret the decision. Perhaps I'll return to school in the future,
or end up lying dead on the street because of my lack of a bachelor's degree.

If you stay in school, you don't have to worry about regretting the decision
to drop out, nor do you have the difficulties involved in potentially
returning later on.

------
halpme
At the end of my junior year I was placed on academic probation, and later
kicked out of college. At that point I considered quitting school for good,
but ultimately begged my way back into school and completed that degree. Now I
work at a reputable company making sweet money. Getting a degree was so worth
it. Don't quit, just hang in there.

------
softwaredev__
I personally regret not dropping out when I had the chance. The extra debt
really wasn't worth it.

It might be harder to get a job without a degree though. HR departments for
big companies are pretty keen on college degrees.

~~~
jorgon
Speaking of debt, why don't you Americans spend money studying your degrees in
other countries with cheaper education.

I can understand that you want to be in America if you end up accepted in an
top university, but what about the rest of the students?

------
kleer001
People that I've seen drop out do it in the first year or even more so in the
first quarter/semester. Sounds more like you're burnt out. I say dig deep and
push through it.

~~~
khyryk
I'd advise people in that position to do the opposite: go to work for a year
or a few years, after which you're in a much better position to decide whether
you have the drive and/or discipline to finish.

------
jorgon
What are your most important classes? My point is that until I finished my
degree I didn't know the importance of each subject.

------
jordansmith
I stopped classes to continue working on a successful business.

Worst case scenario is I go back and finish my last 2 years if I need to

------
xyzzy4
You should get the college degree. Recruiters and HR people care about it and
it facilitates the job search process.

------
brudgers
I'd put it to the Leary test.

What turned you on?

What tune is worth dropping out?

Good luck.

